# which seamless background color is this and where to get?



## youngvet (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,

I normally take pictues using a white background, however i would like to switch to a gray color similar to 

http://eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=10918165&SectionID=9000


So I would appreciate if someone could recommend and perhaps post a link 
to a seamless background simlar to the color used in the link above. 
(Preferably someone who sells it in a size that would not be humongous as it will be used in a simple white box)

Any help appreciated.


----------



## fmw (Mar 16, 2007)

Go to the camera store.  They should have a swatch book of available paper or fabric materials.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.adorama.com/mspchart.tpl


----------



## gizmo2071 (Mar 16, 2007)

Awww man. I hate how cheap you can get your equipment for.
£50(so about $100) to get colorama here. Doh!


----------



## youngvet (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for the replies,

however from online... it is difficult for me to say which would likely give that backgreound  color result based from the swatches.


for ex: 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&Q=&sku=203839&is=REG&addedTroughType=search

or

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&Q=&sku=203856&is=REG&addedTroughType=search


I was hoping perhaps someone had some experice with some of these grey colors and could make a recommendation.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 16, 2007)

It's all how you light it.  If you give enough light to a grey background, it will be white.  If restrict the light hitting it enough, it'll be dark grey, or even black.


----------



## youngvet (Mar 16, 2007)

Based on my current lighting photos usually come out slightly darker than the background.

for ex taken on a white background the photos come out a very light grey.

its difficult to tell how these colors really are from the swatches for example

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...844&is=REG&addedTroughType=categoryNavigation

look brownish to me .


----------



## kugy5 (May 3, 2007)

I personally like graduated grey backgrounds for that additional sense  of depth, even though can be achieved by lighting,  easier  to work with if the background is graduated in the first place,  
http://alzodigital.com/online_store/backgrounds_graduated_paper.htm


----------



## JIP (May 6, 2007)

B+H also has a good selection of seamless backgrounds.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...lSearch=yes&O=RootPage.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t


----------

